# Act of Valor promo...



## billc (Jan 9, 2012)

The film, Act of Valor, which claims actual navy seals as the ones doing the action, is doing a promotion to thank the troops, and to promote the release of the film...

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/h...oduction-needs-your-help-to-thank-the-troops/


----------

